# Favorite Tone Poem for Orchestra



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Haydn67 said:


> Wagner: Siegfried Idyll. Favorite interpretations (not in order of preference): Klemperer/Philharmonia, Walter/Columbia, Monteux/San Francisco, Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields.


I failed to include one of the most beautiful tone poems I have ever heard. I also rank it on the highest level with Siegfried Idyll. It is Grieg's Elegiac Melody #2, known also as "The Last Spring". Wonderful


----------

